# ¿Como consigo 35V DC a partir de 220 AC para LM3886T?



## leandro0012 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hola, hace unos días compre el LM3886T para amplificar el sonido que sale de la PC para utilizar unos parlantes de 4Ω. El problema es que hasta ahora siempre trabaje con aplicaciones que requerían menos de 12V DC y me las arreglaba con un transformador.
Mi pregunta es ¿Cómo puedo obtener 35V DC a partir de 220v AC? Tengo una idea mas o menos básica que consiste en pasar la corriente a DC a partir de 4 diodos, resistirla a 35V y rectificarla con un condensador. Puede ser algo asi?

Otra cosa, mientras tanto puedo probar el LM3886 con 12v del transformador? así ya voy armando el circuito del integrado.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2011)

Para obtener 35 VDC necesitás un transformador de 24 VAC (100 Watts para mono) mas el puente de 4 díodos , más el capacitor electrolítico de filtro de 4700 uF por 50 V.


Saludos !


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 4, 2011)

leandro0012 dijo:


> Mi pregunta es ¿Cómo puedo obtener 35V DC a partir de 220v AC? Tengo una idea mas o menos básica que consiste en pasar la corriente a DC a partir de 4 diodos, resistirla a 35V y rectificarla con un condensador. Puede ser algo asi?



Claro! 220Vca pasan por un transformador, a 24Vac. Necesitás de 4 Amperios por lo menos. De allí, pasás por un puente de diodos (de 6A por lo menos para el trafo de 4A) y de allí le ponés el condensador, de 4700uf x 50V como te dijo el amigo 2m (dosmetros)




leandro0012 dijo:


> Otra cosa, mientras tanto puedo probar el LM3886 con 12v del transformador? así ya voy armando el circuito del integrado.
> 
> Gracias



NO. Sencillo. Porque el rango de alimentación de este integrado es desde 20V hasta 84V.

Hay una página en la web, que se llama "datasheet.com" o "alldatasheet.com", algo así. Si no, poné en Google: "LM3886 datasheet" y te va a aparecer un catálogo del integrado, donde detalla absolutamente TODO sobre él, desde su alimentación, su esquema interno, los valores de las resistencias, etc etc etc. Es muy completo. De ahí saqué yo los datos de arriba.

Saludos, y suerte con tu proyecto.

Trato de explicarte por qué no se puede alimentar con menos voltaje. (puede estar mal o muy mal, pero es un intento al fin jeje): Al bajar el voltaje, el integrado tratará de consumir más corriente, va a elevar la temperatura, y puf!! (quemado).

Nos vemos!


----------



## leandro0012 (Jul 5, 2011)

Muchas gracias a los dos, cuando compre el transformador de 24V AC lo pruebo y les cuento los resultados.
Con respecto a lo del menor voltage Agucasta, lo entendí bastante bien, igual si me dabas una explicacion mas compleja no iba a entender mucho porque soy bastante novato en la electronica, empeźe hace poco.

Gracias, saludos.


----------



## leandro0012 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hoy fui al negocio donde compro las cosas de electrónica y nada más tiene un transformador de 24V y 2 Amperios, lo cual sería la mitad de lo que ustedes me dijeron. Esto daría 48W (24V*2A).
Segun el datasheet del fabricante (http://www.national.com/mpf/LM/LM3886.html) funcionaría con 38W a 8Ω.
¿Funcionaría con un volumen relativamente alto?
¿Se recalentarían el LM o el transformador?
Mis parlantes son de 8Ω, podría utilizar la salida monofónica para los dos parlantes?

Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 6, 2011)

Lean, con ese transformador va a funcionar. 24V por 2A no son 48(watts). Son 48VA (Volt-Amper). Es potencia también, pero en alterna. Rectificados 24V por 2A de consumo, sí son 48watt.

Aclarado esto, sí, te va a funcionar. Lo de volumen alto es relativo. Si le ponés en la entrada del ampli un sonido de puros medios y agudos, va a sonar altísimo en cuanto le subas la ganancia al ampli. En cambio con graves, no te esperes un BUM BUM que parta la tierra, porque el mismo amplificador no los da. Pero con ese transformador va a andar bien. Sabiendo que no le vas a sacar más de 30W, si descontás las pérdidas o la efectividad real del transformador.

Si tenés 2 parlantes de 8 Ohm, y querés usar el ampli con esa configuración, si los pones en paralelo, el combo se pasa a 4ohm, y el amplificador requerirá mayor consumo (va a funcionar mal). Y si los pones en serie, la impedancia final quedará en 16Ohm, y el ampli va a trabajar de manera ''vaga" (va a sonar despacio).

Igual es relativo. Hay música que con 30w se escucha mucho más ''alto" que otra: por ejemplo el Heavy Metal con respecto a la Música Clásica. (mismo ampli, mismos parlantes).

Saludos!


----------



## leandro0012 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gracias por aclarar las dudas. En la semana compro los componentes y armo el circuito y te cuento como me salió.


----------



## leandro0012 (Jul 6, 2011)

Una última consulta, si utilizo menos amperaje, los valores de los componentes cambian? Pienso que lo más lógico es que no, pero como mi conocimiento de electronica  es muy poco, me interesaria saber y aprender esto.

Para más información acá les dejo la lista de los componentes de un circuito que saqué del foro:


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 7, 2011)

Los valores no cambian.. Le va a costar más amplificar con menos corriente, pero los componentes son los mismos.
Saludos


----------

